# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Wrestling ear guard

## collar

Hey guys

I am not sure if any of you can help me with this..

I just need little bit of input on this.

I am wrestling/grappling with mates who are very good at this sport, I am really enjoying it and finding it fun.

Just would like to know whats good ear guard or head guard what ever you would like to call it.

Like what i should be looking out for and what are the common good quality ones.

Any input would be great and thank you..

----------


## 68charger

I think it comes down to personal preference. Go with what is comfortable for you. Growing up wrestling, we always used the cheap plastic guards supplied by the school. I wore alot of different styles through the years, but honestly never paid any attention to them and dont recall any bothering me.
I usually only wore them in tournaments and never during practice. 
Since alot of guys dont wear them during practice, I would go with a fabric type one so its a little easier on your training partner if you wear it during practice.

----------


## cro

wish i wore them more my ears a culied up.

----------


## collar

68 thanks for thats.

----------


## 68charger

> wish i wore them more my ears a culied up.


 That's not a blemish, it's a badge of honor.

----------


## cro

i used to be self consious about it.women dont see it the same way as men...


> That's not a blemish, it's a badge of honor.

----------


## nevergiveup

> i used to be self consious about it.women dont see it the same way as men...


I agree with 68, I think more and more people know what they mean and I think it reps hard work on the mat.

----------


## anabolicextreme

the newer tornado ones are the best. Very light weight and you can hear good out of them.

----------


## Ashop

> Hey guys
> 
> I am not sure if any of you can help me with this..
> 
> I just need little bit of input on this.
> 
> I am wrestling/grappling with mates who are very good at this sport, I am really enjoying it and finding it fun.
> 
> Just would like to know whats good ear guard or head guard what ever you would like to call it.
> ...


I would get a good one and wear it all the time that you possibly can.

----------


## MastaMan

the original Cliff Keen headgear with the chin cup is, and always will be the best headgear

----------


## christopher03

> wish i wore them more my ears a culied up.


nothing to be self concious about...peaple see it now and no and understand what its from...and they also know not to mess with you  :Stick Out Tongue:  

i love it iv been wrestling for a cupple years now and im just waiting to get it

----------


## jayvio

i would show u a pic of my ear from last week if i know how to do it.. it was nasty.... i only wear head gear when my ears start to get sore because i hate them. but just try out different ones and see witch one fits u best

----------


## jayvio

thats my ear from last week.. if i did this right

----------


## christopher03

ohhhhh yeaaaaa  :Wink:  lol looks good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## collar

thanks for the replyes guys  :Smilie:

----------


## Raith

I use the Adidas Adistrike headgear whenever I mess up my ears and I have to say I love them! They fit great and are less bulky then some of the other headgears out there and they don't fall off when you get sweaty. Google them!

----------


## rippedfromabove

> I think it comes down to personal preference. Go with what is comfortable for you. Growing up wrestling, we always used the cheap plastic guards supplied by the school. I wore alot of different styles through the years, but honestly never paid any attention to them and dont recall any bothering me.
> I usually only wore them in tournaments and never during practice.
> Since alot of guys dont wear them during practice, I would go with a fabric type one so its a little easier on your training partner if you wear it during practice.


I agree! usually doesnt matter.. Honestly during a match I worry more about opponent than head gear..

Tommorow is a day to wake up bigger. Today is the day to eat to be bigger!

----------

